# αφείδωλος;



## Alexandra (Nov 20, 2011)

Υπάρχει λέξη "αφείδωλος" και επίρρημα "αφείδωλα"; Το Γκουγκλ λέει ναι, έστω και με περιορισμένα ευρήματα. Το ΛΚΝ ξέρει μόνο τον "αφειδή" και το "αφειδώς". Ο Γεωργακάς και ο Μπαμπινιώτης έχουν και τον "αφειδώλευτο" και το επίρρημα "αφειδώλευτα", αλλά κανένας δεν έχει τον "αφείδωλο".


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Δύσκολα θα το θεωρήσουμε δόκιμο, όχι μόνο επειδή είναι λίγα τα ευρήματα, ελάχιστα από έγκυρες πένες, αλλά επειδή εύκολα θα γεννηθούν οι υποψίες ότι όποιος το χρησιμοποιεί δημιουργεί το αρνητικό του _φειδωλού_ με προφανή άγνοια της ύπαρξης του _αφειδούς_, του _αφειδώλευτου_, έστω του _πλουσιοπάροχου_. Από την άλλη, όλα τα επίθετα της κατηγορίας του _αφειδούς_ κινδυνεύουν από παράλληλους σχηματισμούς που θα έρθουν μια μέρα να τα εκτοπίσουν. Δεν θεωρώ απίθανο κάποιοι να το χρησιμοποιούν επειδή δεν θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν το _αφειδής_, όχι επειδή δεν το γνωρίζουν. Άλλωστε, και το _αφειδώλευτος_ υποψιάζομαι ότι είναι νεολογισμός αυτού του είδους. Το ερώτημα είναι: αρκεί η ύπαρξη του _αφειδώλευτου_ για να καταδικάσουμε τις μελλοντικές προοπτικές του *_αφείδωλου_;


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

:twit: αφείδωλ-ος -η -ο = (θεολογία) το δόγμα που στερείται ειδώλων | (κοινωνιολογία) ο μη έχων ινδάλματα | (φωτογραφία) η άχρηστη φωτογραφική μηχανή | (απαρχ.) ο καθαιρών τα είδωλα, ο εικονομάχος


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2011)

Και να μην ξεχνάμε, βέβαια, τον κλασικό χρόνο του φείδου (εδώ στην πληρέστερη μορφή που βρήκα στο νέτι).


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

Δρα, τι μαργαριταρένιο κολιέ ξέθαψες; Δεν το είχα ξαναδεί αυτό κι ευχαριστώ για το γέλιο! :clap:

Έχει πολλά μεζεδάκια το κείμενο, απ' όπου αλιεύουμε το «Φειδιανό ημερολόγιο» και το «φείδιον έτος»:
6. Ο Φείδος ήταν ένας εκ των μεγάλων σοφών της Πατρίδος μας και ήκμασεν κατά την εποχήν του μεσαίωνα. Κατήργησε το επικρατούν κατά την εποχήν του μεσαίωνα ημερολόγιον και ώρισε νέον χρόνον. Γι' αυτό και εκείνον τον χρόνον που έγινε η αλλαγή αυτή ονομάστηκε ο χρόνος του Φείδου. 
​ ...
και το σχόλιο της επικαιρότητας της εποχής:
11. Ο φείδος έχει πολύ ωραίον σώμα γι' αυτό και η Αλίκη Βουγιουκλάκη έχει φειδίσιο κορμί όπως όμως λέει ο Παπαμιχαήλ είναι φείδι στην ψυχή.
​:lol::lol:


----------



## nickel (Nov 20, 2011)

Το... κολιέ πρέπει να προέρχεται από κάποιο από τα βιβλία που παρουσίασα εδώ. Στο PDF είναι αναδημοσίευση της αναδημοσίευσης, οπότε δεν ξέρουμε την αρχική πηγή — και βαριέμαι να ψάξω. Ωστόσο, λέει κάτι για εξετάσεις σε σχολή υπενωμοταρχών το 1955. Η σχέση της Βουγιουκλάκη με τον Παπαμιχαήλ είναι του 1965. Κοινώς, κάποιο λάκκο έχει η φάβα. Και πάντα υπήρχαν υποψίες ότι κάποια από τα μαργαριτάρια τα είχαν επινοήσει οι συγγραφείς για να γεμίσουν σελίδες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 20, 2011)

Στο διαθέσιμο «Λιβάδι» πάντως δεν είναι, αλλά κι εγώ δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ πού το είχα πρωτοδιαβάσει.


----------



## sarant (Nov 20, 2011)

Το αρ. 1 είναι από τα "500 μαργαριτάρια" του Βλοντάκη, που είχε πρωτοεκδοθεί προδικτατορικά και είχε αυθεντικά μαθητικά μαργαριτάρια. Τα άλλα πρέπει να είναι φω μπιζού.


----------

